# Strawberries?!



## Keanu Coolmist (Oct 10, 2017)

My redfoot tortoise Luna only seems to take interest and actually eat strawberries. I was wondering what I should do if this were out of the sorts? Her main diet consists of romaine lettuce, hibiscus leaves & flower along with carrots and strawberries. Anyone have this occurrence? Thanks!


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 10, 2017)

Tortoises can be very stubborn and behave like a child that only wants to eat chips and chocolate.

Strawberries are a favourite food of most torts.

You have to be the strict parent. Your tort only eats strawberries because you feed them. Your tort needs to learn that they will be part of the diet, but not the entire diet.

A hungry tortoise will eat. A less hungry one will pick out the bits it likes best.

To change the balance of power:

1. Chop the strawberries very small
2. Chop other foods very small, wet it and mix with the strawberries. The water will stick it all together and, because it's chopped small, your tort won't be able to pick out only the strawberries
3. If your tort eats everything, do the same next day but reduce the amount of strawberry slightly and increase the amount of other foods slightly..
4. If your tort goes on hunger strike, leave the food in place for 24 hours then replace with a fresh mixture in exactly the same proportions.

Gradually you will wean your tort off strawberries entirely. It takes time - weeks, not days; don't try to rush it.

Your tort can go many days without food, but not without water. Your tort must be soaked for at least 30 minutes on days when it refuses to eat.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2017)

You can also put a few strawberries into a flat bottom bowl and mash them up good with a potato masher. Then add some finely chopped greens and stir it all up, making sure all the greens are coated with the strawberries. Over time (take a long time. If you try to rush it you will fail), reduce the amount of strawberry mush.


----------



## Keanu Coolmist (Oct 10, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> Tortoises can be very stubborn and behave like a child that only wants to eat chips and chocolate.
> 
> Strawberries are a favourite food of most torts.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I’ve been going around the forums and am so relieved on how helpful and caring everyone here is! Mahalo!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 10, 2017)

A very warm welcome to the forum, @Keanu Coolmist . 

Please post photos of your tort and his enclosure, so as to enable us to help you/give you advise more easily.

Do not allow your tort to eat anything sweet.


----------

